# NREMT Practicals



## mcvey7218 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys!  Finally made it through EMT-B and EMT-I classes.  Scheduled for NREMT Practicals on January 19.  Any advice, suggestions, comments?  Not really sure as to what to expect once I get to the safety training center.  I understand about the stations and the skills.  I just do not know what to expect as far as the layout of the stations, etc.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 3, 2008)

If you understand about the stations and skills, what is there to know about the layout? 

Similar to your Basic Practical, there will usually be a moulaged patient for trauma, then a separate station for each area: airway station with intubation head, IV  station for IV's and medications, etc.. Some may combine things together or may have totally separated stations. It is all dependent upon the Testing Coordinator and how many applicants and evaluators they have... 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## uscgk9 (Jan 3, 2008)

The layout will depend on how much room the facility has. If this is the same place you have taken your classes you might be more comfortable and might even see some same faces during NREMT Testing as you did during class. Take your time and talk your way though each station. good verbal presentation while exicuting the skills will help you alot. Try to put yourself in a teaching mode and act as if you are teaching these skills to the evaluator. Be polite, shake hands, and say thank you for time when you are done. A good positive attitude will go far. Remember these evaluators might see up to 70-100 studants depending on how many go to test. They get a little boored as the day go on. Study the skill sheets and if your not real sure of yourself there are many skill stations on "www.youtube.com" that might help. Type in the key word "National Registry" and you will find them all. Keep in mind that the cardio ones on you tube are using the old ACLS info. Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## ali (Jan 3, 2008)

*good luck*

It's hard to tell what it will be like state to state.  I just took my practicals last month and thankfully passed.  Don't bring any study materials into the building at all and make sure you are there on time so you can hear them call your school.  It's hard to say what the set up will be like once your inside the room but don't stress out about it.  When I walked into the room I was shocked because I thought it seemed too easy, but if you know your stuff you will be ok.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't know if this is applicable to your situation, but I'll address it since I haven't already seen it covered: Contrary to most the the urban-legend type stories, your evaluators are not out to torture, berate, ridicule, or embarrass you while you're testing. During the many times I've been a member of the evaluation side of the house, every lead evaluator has gone out of their way and done everything possible to make the testing station as stress-free as possible for the candidate. From what I've seen, the students are their own worst enemies and bring about 190% of the required stress with them when they enter the station. Evaluatiors are just that, and are working off of very specific checklists (the NREMT sheets) to see if you meet minimum standards. In addition, to reiterate a repeated (and repeated and repeated) point made by RidRyder, the NREMT does not conduct practical exams; they only do the written portion. Practicals are conducted by your EMS certification agency (usually the state EMS office). As far as the written portion goes, I've posted a couple of times in great detail what to expect, so I won't repeat it here. What I will repeat is this: study those sheets until they are as natural as reciting your name. You are only benefiting yourself, and the study will pay off when testing time rolls around. Hope all this helps, and good luck!


----------

